# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  > Антируткиты  >  Hidden Process Detection Test

## ALEX(XX)

Смысл теста:
12-ю способами прячут процесс, а потом проверяют.

Вот эти способы:



> Details: 
> Invisible Process 1.0 hides its process and thread objects using following methods: 
> 
> - [-01-] - PspNotifyRoutine - RECALLING
> - [-02-] - PsActiveProcessLinks - DKOM
> - [-03-] - ObjectTable (HANDLE_TABLE) - DKOM
> - [-04-] - CSRSS ObjectTable (HANDLE_TABLE) - ERASING
> - [-05-] - PspCidTable (HANDLE_TABLE) - ERASING
> - [-06-] - SessionProcessLinks - DKOM
> ...


Результаты смотрим здесь (осторожно, на аглицком!)

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## craftix

Любопытно, что XueTr, который я покритиковал в другом посте, несмотря на свое китайское происхождение, оказался не так уж и плох.

----------


## Гриша

> Любопытно, что XueTr, который я покритиковал в другом посте, несмотря на свое китайское происхождение, оказался не так уж и плох.


IceSword тоже китайский, это не о чем не говорит  :Smiley:

----------


## craftix

:Smiley:  Ну у него хоть название приличное)

----------


## Erekle

Как желающие могли посмотреть, там ещё тест на выявление скрытых библиотек, и вынесенный отдельно список не- и антируткит-софта, способных "обнаруживать скрытые вещи".

-----
DwShark и RKU - "мертвые" проекты?

----------


## Surfer

> DwShark и RKU - "мертвые" проекты?


Вряд ли новая версия "утечет" из доктор веба, второй да, был сделан для пиара.

----------


## avsdeg

RKU периодически обновляется.

----------


## kontant07

pleas anybody ansver me _пишет avz 4.32 _подозрение на FU-based руткитом загр dll-RASAPI(с 9 dll "ctfmon.exe=stacsv.exe )

и system vol problema, со всеми регалиями --Device Harddisc Volume 1 после перегрузки меняет номер процесса

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*

P.S. после устан vplug na pog dvb seca достает загрузками троянов!!! извините, может не по адресу обратился?

----------


## Erekle

*kontant07*, >>>

----------

